# [VIRTUAL/EDITOR] emerge -C xemacs.. (resolu)

## Trevoke

Donc je fais le menage dans mon installation gentoo, et je retire xemacs ...

$  equery depends xemacs

[ Searching for packages depending on xemacs... ]

virtual/editor-0 (app-editors/xemacs)

Et ben alors?

Comment est-ce que je dis a virtual/editor de lacher la grappe de xemacs?

.. J'ai fait un peu de recherche mais j'ai rien trouve sur ce probleme particulier.

----------

## netfab

Tu en installes un autre de la liste suivante, et ensuite emerge -C xemacs.

 *virtual/editor/editor.0.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RDEPEND="|| ( app-editors/nano
> 
> 	app-editors/dav
> ...

 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon donc j'ai fait ca:

emerge xemacs

emerge nano

emerge -C xemacs

emerge --pretend blah blah

.. paf, il veut m'installer xemacs.

C'est pas pour dire mais j'ai quand meme emacs, gvim, nano, vim d'installes, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi il s'obstine. Ca casse quelque chose si je desinstalle virtual/editor et que je le reinstalle ?

----------

## Trevoke

Nota:

emerge -C editor

emerge editor

emerge --pretend bla blah..

PAF il veut xemacs.

WTF !

emerge -C editor

emerge nano

emerge editor

emerge --pretend blah blah

.. Il veut xemacs.

----------

## netfab

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -C editor
> 
> emerge nano
> ...

 

Dans ce cas, tu as quelques chose installé dans ton world qui demande app-editors/xemacs.

Il me semble que la commande equery d n'est pas fiable à 100%.

Ton système est t'il à jour ? si non, met le d'abord à jour.

Si oui, désinstalle xemacs, et que donne :

```

$ emerge -pvuDNt --with-bdeps=y world

```

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je ne vois pas nano dans le RDEPEND de editor, c'est peu-être pour ça...

----------

## netfab

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> moi je ne vois pas nano dans le RDEPEND de editor, c'est peu-être pour ça...

 

Le premier de la liste  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RDEPEND="|| ( app-editors/nano
> 
> 

 

----------

## kernelsensei

j'étais pas encore réveillé..

----------

## Trevoke

J'te pardonne, kernelsensei, moi je suis comme ca tout le vendredi :p

----------

## El_Goretto

Ya pas une variable "EDITOR" dans /etc/rc ou /etc/conf.d/rc.conf ?

----------

## Trevoke

Si, pour moi c'est sur nano.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

maintenant on utilise eselect editor

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai essaye ca aussi.

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as essayé la dernière proposition de netfab ? Sinon tu peux essayer de masquer xemacs et regarder quel paquet se plaint.

----------

## boozo

'alute

d'après l'ebuild :

```
DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.2"

PDEPEND="app-xemacs/xemacs-base

        mule? ( app-xemacs/mule-base )"

```

verifie quand même s'il n'y a pas l'un ou l'autre d'installé - et si avec le --tree de netfab tu ne vois pas le responsable, alors le coller dans le package.mask (là ça éclaire tout de suite comme dit k_s)

----------

## Trevoke

Saviez-vous que dev-lang/ruby a "xemacs" comme use flag, et que si vous le choisissez, ca va installer xemacs ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Saviez-vous que dev-lang/ruby a "xemacs" comme use flag, et que si vous le choisissez, ca va installer xemacs ?

 

hahaha ^^

----------

## boozo

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Saviez-vous que dev-lang/ruby a "xemacs" comme use flag, et que si vous le choisissez, ca va installer xemacs ? 
> 
> hahaha ^^

 

C'est rien il avait installé ruby un vendredi   :Laughing: 

----------

